# Những điều chưa biết về thế hệ máy giặt mới của LG – LG Styler



## Bigmom (22/10/21)

Nếu như chưa biết thì *LG Styler* là máy giặt hấp sấy được LG ra mắt và chính thức trình làng vào cuối năm 2015. Máy không sử dụng bất cứ chất tẩy rửa nào để giặt sạch quần áo mà sử dụng hơi nước để làm sạch, khử mùi, là thẳng quần áo. Tuy nhiên, ngoài những chức năng chính còn rất nhiều điều có thể người sử dụng chưa biết về chiếc máy này.




*1. Đảo chiều cửa*
Nghĩa là cửa của máy có thể lắp đặt ở bên trái hay bên phải theo như cầu người sử dụng.
Tuy nhiên người sử dụng tốt nhất nên gọi cho nhân viên lắp đặt để đảo cửa, không nên tự ý lắp đặt tại nhà.
*2. Có thể tạo hương cho quần áo*
Tuy LG Styler không sử dụng bất kì hóa chất gì trong quá trình làm sạch quần áo nhưng không có nghĩa không thể tạo hương thơm cho vải. Có sản phẩm giấy thơm chuyên dụng để cài vào lưới thông khí trong máy, giúp quần áo của bạn luôn thơm ngát.
Mỗi hộp có 20 tờ, mỗi tờ dùng được khoảng 8 lần. Lúc bạn mua máy thường sẽ có 1 hộp đi kèm, mặc dù không dùng cũng không sao nhưng nếu muốn sử dụng tiếp, bạn phải mua thêm
*3. Ngăn phụ kiện giữa hai ngăn đựng nước



*
LG Styler xét về kích cỡ thì có hai loại, loại thông thường cao 1m 85cm, rộng 45 cm, loại lớn hơn cao 1m 96 cm, rộng 60 cm.
Hai loại này không khác nhau nhiều về chức năng ngoại trừ loại lớn hơn có thể chứa nhiều quần áo hơn loại thông thường cũng như loại lớn hơn có thêm một ngăn nhỏ giữa 2 bình đựng nước. Ngăn này được thiết kế để đựng phụ kiện quần áo như dây áo, móc cài,…
*4. Chức năng hút ẩm*
Chức năng này sử dụng để hút ẩm cho phòng, chỉ xuất hiện trên các thiết bị LG Styler nội địa Hàn. Lúc chức năng này hoạt động, cửa phải được mở tốt nhất tầm 45 độ và đương nhiên không có quần áo treo trong máy.
*5. Có thể tải chu trình giặt*
Qua Smart Dowload Cycle trên ứng dụng LG Styler, người sử dụng có thể tải các chu trình khác nhau cho các loại quần áo khác nhau ngoài các chu trình sẵn có trên giao diện máy giặt. Có nhiều chu trình thích hợp  cho các loại quần áo như áo lông, áo lụa, quần áo vải lanh,….Ngoài ra, kết hợp với chức năng Smart Diagnosis trên máy, LG Styler có thể thông báo sự cố của máy qua điện thoại để nhận chẩn đoán và sửa chữa.
Ngoài những điều trên, LG Styler có rất nhiều tính năng sử dụng khác đem lại nhiều tiện ích cho người sử dụng. LG Styler được đánh giá là thiết bị mở đầu cho xu thế  máy giặt tương lai: nhỏ gọn, nhiều chức năng, tiết kiệm năng lượng, bảo vệ môi trường.
Máy giặt hấp sấy LG Styler giá bao nhiêu?
Máy giặt LG Styler giá bao nhiêu? Hiện nay, có 7 loại máy giặt LG Styler trên thị trường rất được ưa chuộng. 
*LG Styler S5MBC*
Hàng nội địa Hàn
Màu sắc: Tráng Gương
Số lượng móc treo: 5 móc giặt, 1 móc là
Khối lượng giặt: 8,2 kg
Giá bán: 73.000.000
*LG Styler S5GFO*
Hàng nội địa Hàn
Màu sắc: Xanh khói
Số lượng móc treo: 5 móc giặt, 1 móc là
Khối lượng giặt: 8,2 kg
Giá bán: 78.000.000
*LG Styler S5BFO*
Hàng nội địa Hàn
Màu sắc: Màu Be
Số lượng móc treo: 5 móc giặt, 1 móc là
Khối lượng giặt: 8,2 kg
Giá bán: 78.000000
*LG Styler S5GOC*
Hàng nội địa Hàn
Màu sắc: Xanh khói
Số lượng móc treo: 5 móc giặt, 1 móc là
Khối lượng giặt: 8,2 kg
Giá bán: 80.000.000
*LG Styler S5BOC*
Hàng nội địa Hàn
Màu sắc: Màu be
Số lượng móc treo: 5 móc giặt, 1 móc là
Khối lượng giặt: 8,2 kg
Giá bán: 80.000.000
*LG Styler S5DOC/DFO*
Hàng nội địa Hàn
Màu sắc: Màu hồng
Số lượng móc treo: 5 móc giặt, 1 móc là
Khối lượng giặt: 8,2 kg
Giá bán: 80.000.000
*LG Styler S5ROC*
Hàng nội địa Hàn
Hàng nội địa Hàn
Màu sắc: Màu champagne
Số lượng móc treo: 5 móc giặt, 1 móc là
Khối lượng giặt: 8,2 kg
Giá bán: 88.000.000
Mức giá này khá cao so với các sản phẩm máy giặt thông thường trên thị trường. Tuy nhiên, so với những giá trị tuyệt vời mà chúng mang đến cho bạn và gia đình khi sử dụng, thì giá cả này là vô cùng hợp lý. Vì vậy, bạn không cần phải quá băn khoăn về vấn đề chi phí khi đặt mua máy giặt, máy sấy L


----------

